# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Virgin low tech Iguwami wannabe

## solidbrik

Hi all..After being poisoned by all here with your beautiful scapes for the past 6 mths..today went down to seaview with a window shopping aim. .you guessed it ended up becoming real shopping! Was thinking look look see see so long..If there isn't any action..forever also look look see see..right?  :Smile: 

Anyway purchases: 
-Gex glassterio slim 600 (60X20X25cm, 26L)
-up aqua pro z 20
-ocean free HOF (US02) support local pdts. .lol
-azoo silver ion active filter
-ista cooling fan
-H.e.l.p aqua soil
-bacterlife

I am thinking of a iguwami setup..but sv rocks were almost sold out..didn't fancy the avail ones.

Questions: 
1) is the above enough to get me started?

2) where can I choose more rocks apart from GC n Sun Pets. Is there anywhere selling seiryu rocks or not necessary? 

3) I'm thinking of planting HC and hair grass/ dwarf hair grass with the intention of getting a zen/grassy/neat with controlled messiness kinda feel..

Understand that CO2 is imp. .but at this present stage. .can I just does excel/flourish? Planning to go with DSM first. 

4) any 'best" place to get flora? 

5) I do not have spare tanks. .how can I quarantine my plants? Will any plastic pot do with water from my tank?

6) sv uncle says bacterlife is enough liao..no need any seachem..test kits etc..what's ur view on this?

Once the tank confirm no leaks tomorrow..will empty it and start my rocks hunt..and do scapes..

Thanks for your patience and advise..

P.s. This is my first real tank..experience with aquariums ends with last time 20 yrs ago colorful stone with sponge filter kinda setup..or fighting fish in ikea glass bowl..lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## cherabin

Layout materials and quality flora can be sourced at Fishy Business. For your choice of plants, HC is out as I reckoned you are not injecting CO2. Try dwarf hair grass and/or monte carlo instead. Have fun.

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

I'm contemplating with diy co2 with those yeast reactor kind..wat do u think?

A complete co2 setup will cost me bout $300..will blow budget.. hee

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

> A complete co2 setup will cost me bout $300..will blow budget.. hee
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Go visit NA and you can get it for half the price

----------


## solidbrik

Thanks shadow and cherabin..will check out NA (nature aquarium)..by going with co2 i will need to get the excel , flourish liquids and test kits as parameters need to be precise to prevent agae growth right? 

If im starting LT, possible to get away with just bacterlife? 

BUT with co2, I can grow almost anything I want!!! Super tempting..


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

Excel not necessary once you use pressurize CO2. Maybe once a while for algae treatment. Kit test is also optional, unless you have sensitive creature that require constant monitoring.

What do you mean by LT? Low tech? What defining low tech is the light. You need to put just enough light to the point that it does not require external source of CO2 and other nutrient.

----------


## solidbrik

Hi shadow. Yeap..LT = Low tech
..The light part is the confusing part..The box says 0.5w per bulb with 33 bulbs..so with my calculation. .It works out to (0.5×33)÷(6.86gallon)=2.4watts per gallon. According to forums, this is pretty high and I SHOULD introduce co2 to prevent agae growth..Alternatively. .I will masking tape some of the bulbs so as to bring down the watt per gallon count..but dunno if it works like that. Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

the watt per gallon was formulated for T8 if not mistaken. LED is different but cannot tell you more than that is different. Too new, to may variable, vary greatly between different manufacture for the same wattage.

----------


## cherabin

I am using the UP Aqua Z series for a few of my Excel only tanks and so far, so good. Tank dimensions of mine are either the standard 60x30x36, low profile 60x30x24 or 60x30x40. Works for dwarf hairgrass, marsilea sp and Monte Carlo. For Glosso, i had to use 2 units of the same light. I fertilize some macros lightly too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

That's great news cherabin..DH is definitely on my want list for the mid/bk grd. . Now is thinking of hc marsilea or glosso for foreground. .

Hunting rocks currently

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Or fissiden?  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

do consider Micrantherum monte carlo for low tech tank fore ground

----------


## solidbrik

Ok! Will google it..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

It look the same as HC for untrained eye

----------


## solidbrik

Ok..got some wild borneo grey river rocks from GC..tonight try to do some scape for critiques. .  :Smile:  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Oh no..hen draining water just realized the cabinet I set my tank on is slanted by about 1 cm..shd I get another piece of mat or leave as is..I'm planning to load the already low part with the oyaishi. .uploadfromtaptalk1401111316495.jpg

this is sample layout done at GC with expert help..Will try to replicate..substrate will be on black help..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

the main rock is too fat and it would look better if supporting rocks not the same size as in the picture.

----------


## solidbrik

Thanks...Let me try to clean the rocks dry them then redo it nicely and see how I can save it..that ah pui probably cost me like $36..lol...

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Bro shadow..I'm not 100% pleased with the oyaishi..based on textbook says that the rocks should be the same type, color etc..so will tough to get it if different batch..I was digging for 2 hrs..but that was the closest to something that has some sorta character. 

Question now..do I hold off first till I find that elusive perfect stone or do I just try and make the best of it..lol..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Oh no..hen draining water just realized the cabinet I set my tank on is slanted by about 1 cm..shd I get another piece of mat or leave as is...


If the leveling is off by 1cm, then better use something to prop up the bottom of the cabinet until it's properly level, or else when you fill up the tank it'll look lopsided and might create additional stress on one side... thicker foam base mat will help if the leveling is off by 1-2mm, but not if it's a full 10mm difference.

----------


## solidbrik

Noted with thanks Bro Urban..just out of curiosity. .what did u plan to do with your glassterio? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Noted with thanks Bro Urban..just out of curiosity. .what did u plan to do with your glassterio?


The glassterior tank i sold a few weeks back? I was supposed to help set it up at a relative's house, but i forgot to measure and end up it couldn't fit the space, so had to get a smaller tank instead.  :Grin:

----------


## solidbrik

I see I see..tonight i soak the rocks first. .tomorrow see how to scape..ah pui rock has a 'fault' line. .If want to can hammer into slimmer shards..but abit heartache..lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mookie

For co2 setup, can try camping in market place, sometimes they go for real cheap. If you can afford the ah pui rock hahah, co2 setup no problem  :Razz:

----------


## Mookie

Maybe even post on the "want section" I'm sure you will get response

----------


## cherabin

As far as I am aware, Urban Aquaria is the only person who has succeeded with HC in low tech setup. If you are proceeding ahead with this similar uphill challenge, then I will really suggest you read his journal for higher chance of success. That being said, I will still give my vote to monte carlo as Robert has suggested.

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Yeap..I will start with monte carlo..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Went down to sun pets today and got more rocks! Found 'the one'..  :Smile:  

Anyway..saw the ada amozoni and can't help my itchy fingers and bought that as well..now I got an extra pack of soil..lol..anyone know how I can post in marketplace? Need to sell off my H.e.l.p aqua plant soil to recoup abit. . 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Hi pros..comments?  :Smile:  frontal
uploadfromtaptalk1401250737507.jpg 
Sides
uploadfromtaptalk1401250784495.jpguploadfromtaptalk1401250801005.jpg
oyaishi and groupie
uploadfromtaptalk1401250878078.jpguploadfromtaptalk1401250906075.jpg

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Topuploadfromtaptalk1401250958375.jpg

Substrate changed to amazonia. .slope created from top left corner..slope down to bottom left and right of tank..

Following golden ratio and abit of free form..

The tank width of only 20 cm is really challenging and quite limiting..shd have gotten a proper sized 2'..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Oh..its sitting on my bedside pedestal. .lol..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Last one from side..uploadfromtaptalk1401251369623.jpg

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Looks good to me, nice and simple. I can imagine once the open space in the middle is fully covered with carpet plants, it'll create a "stretch" layout effect and enhance the wide perspective of your tank. Just note that any areas which are blocked or overshadowed by the rocks (ie. the little valleys between the rocks on the left side), may be prone to less water circulation and less lights, so the plant growth there might be slower.

Perhaps sit the smaller rocks on the right side abit more upright so they are taller, once the plants start to carpet they will tend to stack up in layers and overgrow low lying rocks.

----------


## solidbrik

Thanks Bro UA! Will edit the right side tonight..noted on the plant growth difference..am planning to do hairgrass/dwarf hair grass for the back..and monte carlo as Bro Shadow recommended for the carpet..

For the hairgrass I'm hoping to achieve the wavy, flowy kinda feel..shd it be hairgrass or dwarf hairgrass? Or no diff..

Am thinking if there's a need for any 'mid' greens. .kinda like just abit ard the base of the oyaishi cluster. .

*note..its a non co2 tank currently..*

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

If possible try make the main rock pointing to the right. I think you still need more smaller rocks different sizes to put around the main rock.  :Laughing:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Dwarf hairgrass will usually grow to around 9-10cm height, which can create a nice hedge in the background if you trim it regularly... but if you want something to grow to the water surface and curve across the top then use hairgrass, which will grow super tall (they are usually packed in those long plastic packs at most LFS).

Both hairgrass tends to be rather slow growers in non-Co2 injected tanks though, so have to give them more time to grow in.

You can try Blyxia Japonica as mid-ground accents, but have to trim them regularly too as they can grow into very large bunches.

----------


## solidbrik

Bro shadow..will try adding more smaller rocks..but iguwami says need odd numbers?..I try find 2 more..lol..anyway crucial bout the right pointing? Because if pointed right will be pointing at my head. .something about fengshui not gd to point sharp objects at oneself? Not sure. .lol

Bro UA..will go checkout both hairgrass/dwarf..and also blyxia japonica...

Anyway seaview plants quality ok? I do not have a spare tank for quarantine..is it ok to use normal tap water? Heard about the purple solution thingy to kill parasites etc..able to advise what is the name? Necessary?

Oh..1 last question..DSM suitable to be used for both hairgrass and monte?

Thanks for patience and my 101 questions..  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Added 2 more small rocks..
uploadfromtaptalk1401284035183.jpg



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Raised right rocks..
uploadfromtaptalk1401284091769.jpg

better now?  :Smile: 

Now..where is the best place that opens till like 8pm where I can get monte N hairgrass?  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## noidea

> Raised right rocks..
> uploadfromtaptalk1401284091769.jpg
> 
> better now? 
> 
> Now..where is the best place that opens till like 8pm where I can get monte N hairgrass? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Fishy Business new opening hours until 9 pm Monday to Friday if I am not wrong.

----------


## solidbrik

Great news! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Anyway seaview plants quality ok? I do not have a spare tank for quarantine..is it ok to use normal tap water? Heard about the purple solution thingy to kill parasites etc..able to advise what is the name? Necessary?


The plants at Seaview seem to be from the same suppliers as at most other LFS (based on the handwritings on the plastic containers), so i guess the quality are the same. Just check to make sure the individual plants are healthy (not rotting or deteriorating) before purchasing them.

I guess the purple solution you mentioned is potassium permanganate? I've tried using that for plant dips before and while it does help kill some parasites and pests, its not 100% effective (and it stains skin and clothes too, so have to be careful when using it). I've even tried using stronger methods like bleach, hydrogen peroxide, excel etc. but i find that after being subjected to all those chemicals, plants usually tend to get "burnt" out, become too weak and just gradually die off.... and yet algae, snails and pests still somehow survive and pop up in the tank. So its like back to square one.

Nowadays i just wash the plants in running water and physically check the leaves and stems for snails, eggs or worms (very easy to spot them if you look closely) and remove or wash away affected parts. Any stems or leaves which have visible strands of algae, i also cut away and discard. Then i separate the plants and submerge them in a clear container of water (i use those small plastic "guppy brand" tanks) for a day to see if anymore pests pop out. Once okay, i'll just proceed to plant them into my main tank. 

So far that's worked out well, at least the plants are still in good condition when planted and the chances of algae/snails/pests appearing are minimized. 





> Oh..1 last question..DSM suitable to be used for both hairgrass and monte?


Yes, those 2 plants can be grown via DSM.  :Smile:

----------


## solidbrik

Thanks!  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## cherabin

Actually both hairgrass and Monte carlo are easy plants. The former actually spreads lower then the latter. Maybe you can grow them submersed immediately instead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Thanks cherabin..I'm starting with a low tech tank..so starting submerged may be more challenging without co2 supplements? Or will excel/flourish do the co2 job as well?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Stinson

Is co2 a must to grow dhg carpet?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> so starting submerged may be more challenging without co2 supplements? Or will excel/flourish do the co2 job as well?


Co2 injection solves the carbon supply limitations and helps boost the growth of the plants so they can establish much faster (and better outcompete algae). Excel is a good carbon supplement but on its own the effects generally wouldn't be as great as with Co2 injection, i'd estimate maybe 30% as effective as Co2 in enhancing growth rates. 

Overall plant growth with Excel will still be noticeably better than if no carbon supplements were used though, so its a good solution for low-tech tanks.

Note that some plants cannot withstand Excel so well and may end up melting (ie. riccia, some mosses, vallisneria etc), especially if the dosage is too high.





> Is co2 a must to grow dhg carpet?


Co2 injection isn't essential for dwarf hairgrass to grow, but the growth rates will be much slower in non-Co2 vs Co2 tank... the difference in speed to grow a carpet could be like 4-6 weeks (with Co2 injection) vs 4-6 months (without Co2 injection).

----------


## Stinson

Will liquid carbon help?
My DSM went bad as I might have too much water and too humid thus mold grow,leaf turn brown and a lot are dying.Cannot take it so flood it after 5 days and put 5 yamoto shrimp inside.Second day,miracle happen.All grass looks very green and all mold were clean by the yamoto!!

They are really the best clean up crew.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Will liquid carbon help?
> My DSM went bad as I might have too much water and too humid thus mold grow,leaf turn brown and a lot are dying.Cannot take it so flood it after 5 days and put 5 yamoto shrimp inside.Second day,miracle happen.All grass looks very green and all mold were clean by the yamoto!!
> 
> They are really the best clean up crew.


Liquid carbon supplements like Excel will help the plant growth... Excel also has the side effect of inhibiting algae too, so its an added benefit.  :Smile:

----------


## solidbrik

Wow..I've read a lot of DSM ended up with mould..lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Ok..just got hg and monte from fishy business..and was advised to dump in base fert for more guaranteed results..lol..so later will dismantle everything to put base fert and try to recreate the scape..lol..faintz

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

One tub each of monte n hg from 1-2 - grow. .dare not press the monte too deep in cuz the roots look like they are damm fragile. .n any deeper the leaves will be covered somewhat..end up some of the monte are left just with roots resting on substrate..is that ok?
uploadfromtaptalk1401386577751.jpg
Cling wrapped
uploadfromtaptalk1401386623107.jpg
Do you think the substrate is wet enough? Or if no condensation tomorrow morn then I better add more water? 
uploadfromtaptalk1401386721705.jpg
uploadfromtaptalk1401386737205.jpg

I'm planning to leave the lights on for 12 hrs daily at night..meaning I come back from work on till I wake up the next day..is it too much or its ok?

Now fingers crossed n pray to god hope for the best. .lol..


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Unless your room has air-con switched on, try not to seal the tank totally... that will retain too much humidity and heat in the tank along with stagnant air, mold and fungus love to grow in that type of environment. 

Leave some gaps at the top to allow for some air exchange (can also try not covering it at all, i did my HC DSM without any tank cover). As long as you mist the soil regularly and keep it slightly moist (not soaked) and the bottom layer of the substrate has a reserve of water, the water will automatically wick up the soil granules to hydrate the plant roots.

The practice of covering the tank fully during DSM is usually for those who live in countries with cool weather and low humidity. Thats why most overseas DSM guides show the tanks being all wrapped up, because they are in countries with dry climates. In Singapore, its so humid here that its actually not necessary to cover the tank, the relative humidity these days is hitting 90%+, we are all already living in a green house.  :Grin:

----------


## TheAquarist

Yea! Singapore's the best place to keep/rear pets like hermits and semi-aquatic crabs ! IMO

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Oh no..just saw your post..will open up for Circulation tonight. .hopefully the mould not that quick developing. .lol..

Is my proposed lighting plan ok? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Crabs is a totally different ballgame for me. .I think I should fare better eating than rearing!..lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Oh no..just saw your post..will open up for Circulation tonight. .hopefully the mould not that quick developing. .lol..


If your room has air-con on at night, then cover it during that period of time (or it'll dry out due to the dehumidifying effect of the air-con)... but for the rest of the time without air-con, leave some gaps for fresh air to circulate though it.




> Is my proposed lighting plan ok?


Your light schedule looks okay... i've run my DSM tanks successfully on 14 hour photoperiods, so you could consider extending the timings too.

----------


## solidbrik

Great. I will definitely extend. .rational will be to get as much photosynthesis going on as possible so that they can root faster..

Anyway any issue if some of the monte is just left lying on substrate instead of buried in? The roots are so fragile and am afraid that they will be squashed if I push them in..The ada soil not exactly very pliable now..lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Hairgrass turning brown..gan jeong..mist somemore..lol...uploadfromtaptalk1401461269958.jpg

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

uploadfromtaptalk1401461346936.jpg

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Push the roots of the MC and hairgrass deeper into the substrate, their roots need to contact with as much of the soil to draw in nutrients, otherwise they'll melt.

Divide the hairgrass into smaller bunches, then plant them deep into the substrate, make sure their roots and runners are below the soil (the brown/white parts are the roots/runners), only the green tops showing. 

Same for MC, its okay to bury some leaves if needed to get all the roots in contact with the soil.... the process can be tedious but you will get much less melting and better growth as a result.  :Smile:

----------


## solidbrik

Thanks..will do it asap!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Stinson

Growing hairgrass in two tanks now.Submerged and Emerge.Shall see the different between the growth rate.

And yes indeed.Pushing plant deep into the subtrate helps a lot.

----------


## TheAquarist

How grow hairgrass emerged ? Soil and humid environment ?

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Stinson

Yes.Just use soil and put some water.I didnt use any wrap to cover though,I think singapore humid enough and I want maximum air exchange.

Had fail with using wraps to create a very humid environment but all I get is mold.Might be just me.

----------


## TheAquarist

I use a clear container. Some water and cover it. Gives me good growth for moss. Haven't tried on plants yet

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Haha..The pushing down takes courage..keep having the feeling that once the greens are covered..not enough chlorophyll to photosynthesis for growth. .pushed hg down more..but monte is just pushed slight. . more like lying on the grout, with soil covering roots..lol..They just dun have any height to play with..

Will experiment monte using other pots to grow in taohuey containers...leaving on balcony, with soil and wrap..and another without wrap..see how it grows. .anyway can we fertilise the soil with normal plant ferts? With intention of planting into tank once successfully grown..will normal plant ferts affect anything?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Normal houseplant ferts can be used for emersed growing of the plants, just regulate the dosage as sometimes the recommended dosages for house plants might be too much for the aquarium plants and they may get "burnt" out.

In addition, when you decided to use those plants in your tank, make sure you wash and rinse them throughly to get rid of as much of the household plant fert residue as possible, as they may contain high percentages of copper or other chemicals that may be harmful to shrimps and other inverts.

----------


## solidbrik

Lol..UA, u r like an encyclopedia..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Signs of melting are showing..hopefully is a case of acclimatising n survival if the healthiest! Lol.. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Is this monte carlo?uploadfromtaptalk1401596918739.jpguploadfromtaptalk1401596989504.jpg

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Is this monte carlo?uploadfromtaptalk1401596918739.jpguploadfromtaptalk1401596989504.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Looks like it... if the packet is not labelled, then just plant them and observe their growth. 

If they stay low and creep along the substrate with runners and small round leaves, then its monte carlo. If they grow tall and the leaves change to a narrow shape, then its Micranthemum micranthemoides (aka MM).

----------


## solidbrik

Lol..ok ok..This batch is abt 3cm tall now..just dun wanna get a non low tech plant that's gonna melt..lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Remind to self : "must stop staring..looking at the plants every 30mins doesn't help it to grow faster..patience..patience"

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Hi bros..got a question..for those dead/dying/melting plants..that have some new growth regardless..do we remove the dying parts first completely or wait for them to die off and wilt Into the substrate naturally? 

uploadfromtaptalk1402053071675.jpg

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## TheAquarist

I would let it wilt even though it's unsightly. If there's fish or shrimps in your tank, they'll nibble on it

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

I'm going into my 2nd week of DSM (hope to tahan 1 month..shall see how)..so nothing can nibble on them..lol..just wondering if they will be inhibit growth or affect the ecosystem in any way.. then again, maybe not, since the tank will have to undergo another 2/3 weeks of cycling after flooding..

Trying to rationalise things in simplified manner..lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, the dead stems and leaves will just decompose over time, become nutrients for the other plants. Still better to manually remove any dead stems and leaves if possible though, less messy.

----------


## solidbrik

I'll wait till I'm gonna flood. hopefully that's when roots are more formed..then add water and scoop debris. .lol

Currently if I cut it now..dunno if the mini plantlets can survive..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Tank showed signs of mould..so decided to flood....

Trimmed yesterday..plants seem rooted. .We shall see.. *fingers crossed*

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

See many such brownish stains. .and the tank surface is super dirty..is this normal? Or kinda like failed tank now..lol..

I didn't disturb substrate. .Water failed via air hose hitting on rock..

Attachment 41838Attachment 41838

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Anyway I've poured in some bacterlife..now am running the OF HOF with their stock white wool and a black carbon wool..plan is to let the water be 'cleaned' before discarding the stock white wool and replacing them with the azoo active ion filter bits (think those are the biomedia kinda stuff)..question is do I need to bag them with those bags that we contain the herbs while boiling soup..or just put direct..They are not meant to be washed and only the black carbon wool filter is meant to be washed right?

Next question is dosing..since its a low tech tank..I only need to dose excel and flourish will do? And regime dosing recommended for my approximate 6 gallons tank?

Lighting will be planned for 5hrs nightly after work from say 8pm-1am..will monitor for algae and adjust accordingly. .just thinking If the slight mould will affect anything.. 

After a 2nd cycle. .will then introduce fauna..planning snails..Some shrimps ( for algae control) and probably some cardinal or tetras for small size, colors and schooling. .so they fit into the imagine scape..

Any comments/advices/critiques greatly appreciated!  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Any comments guys?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Everlance

Don't worry about the brown stains, they are released by the new soil. use a toothbrush and scrape it off. as time passes the soil will release less of them. Anyway, is the plant in your pictures monte carlo? they seem to be growing very tall unlike monte carlo. wait for bro UA to comment on this.

----------


## solidbrik

Bro everlance. .referring to post 71..It's an unnamed pack from Seaview. .also dunno what it is..looks like monte but may end up like wat Bro UK said to be MM..regardless. .I want to achieve a carpet. .dunno if MM can do the job..

Anyways..any advice on post 82? Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Everlance

> Bro everlance. .referring to post 71..It's an unnamed pack from Seaview. .also dunno what it is..looks like monte but may end up like wat Bro UK said to be MM..regardless. .I want to achieve a carpet. .dunno if MM can do the job..
> 
> Anyways..any advice on post 82? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Usually, it applies to all new soil regardless of the brand, no worries. If its MM, i don't think you can achieve a carpet. I am not sure on this though. But you can try.

As for post 82, I can't really help much as i usually keep things simple and let my tanks cycle themselves as I use ADA Amazonia Soil.

----------


## solidbrik

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

It's been a week of flooding..but how come the tank water never seems to clear..If I on the filter stronger. .my plants dance and risk being uprooted..but if I turn it lower. .The filter doesn't seem to clear the water. .how ah?

uploadfromtaptalk1402846026183.jpguploadfromtaptalk1402846026183.jpg

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Do you have any white filter wool in your filter? Usually that traps all the fine particles and helps to polish the water.

It could also just be a prolonged bacteria bloom too, which usually happens if there is still alot of organic material to process during the cycling period and perhaps not enough surface area in the tank and filter for the bacteria to colonize, so they just remain suspended in the water.

----------


## solidbrik

Hi UA. .I'm using the black carbon filter wool with media in the filter..should i replace them back with the white stock wool? I'm currently changing 20% aged water daily..so shd I wait out or add fauna? Or pour in more bacterlife? Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi UA. .I'm using the black carbon filter wool with media in the filter..should i replace them back with the white stock wool? I'm currently changing 20% aged water daily..so shd I wait out or add fauna? Or pour in more bacterlife? Lol


Okay, if its dissolved particles then the black carbon filter wool should have trapped them so that's probably not the issue, therefore it looks like you have a bacteria bloom instead.

Water changes will help reduce the excess nutrients and organic matter, less food for the bacteria = less bloom... not sure about dosing more bacteria solution though (since there is already a bacteria bloom still in progress).  :Grin:

----------


## solidbrik

Oops! Noted..lol..will continue with the water changes..Thanks UA to the rescue..Once again..  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Tested and tank seems to be cycled. .went down to fishy n got 2 yamatos n 2 cardinal to confirm. .
Attachment 42019Attachment 42020
uploadfromtaptalk1403191776268.jpg

Feels that the cardinals are a Lil big for my scape..but I love their colors..Any smaller tetras with bright color to recommend?


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Feels that the cardinals are a Lil big for my scape..but I love their colors..Any smaller tetras with bright color to recommend?


You can consider green neon tetras, they are much smaller than cardinals... their color is also more blue/green, less red.

Btw, if the cardinal tetras look abit too large for your scape, wouldn't the yamato shrimps look even more oversized too? They can grow even larger than the cardinals.  :Grin:

----------


## solidbrik

Ya man..aint it a bummer! Yes! Just realized..In the shop they looked so much smaller!!! Lol..guess I underestimated the size..lol

And I was thinking of cardinals all the way..love their redness..haha..

will check out the green neon tetras..  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Everlance

> Ya man..aint it a bummer! Yes! Just realized..In the shop they looked so much smaller!!! Lol..guess I underestimated the size..lol
> 
> And I was thinking of cardinals all the way..love their redness..haha..
> 
> will check out the green neon tetras.. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


go for ember tetras, they don't grow really big and they add a bit contrast to the green plants. get a small school of 10 of them and you will get what i mean.

----------


## solidbrik

Got neon green today..shall acclimatise and see how..

Anyway reached home and realised yamato has moulted..at least that is what I think..because just left a whole perfect shell on the rock. .This should mean everything is well n good right?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, most shrimps will molt when put into a new environment, its part of the adapting process... if they can molt without issues, then its a good sign.  :Smile:

----------


## solidbrik

Thanks. .  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## solidbrik

Think my 2 cardinal very lonely..lol..schooled immediately with the green neon (10 as advised. .lol) when introduced... now to monitor...  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------

